# Age cut off for egg share??



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if at 38..im too old to be accepted  everywhere for egg share..believe most cut off are 35-36....

shame when I get good quality eggs....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

hi

im doing it at the lister and there its 35 

not to sure about other places x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Herts/Essex is 35 too.......... Unfortunately Hun I think that the rules for most if not all clinics x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I do think at 38 you are too old for egg share for a clinic pool, most it is 35 and I think that the Lister do take a year or so older- but  you may find a recipient yourself willing to take you as her personal egg sharer.
Good Luck


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you ladies, does seem a shame when eggs are all good. x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

It is a shame Hun...... X


----------

